
Go talks at FOSDEM 2014 - 4ad
http://blog.golang.org/fosdem14?repost=1
======
4ad
Next time we need a bigger room. The hallway that led to the Go room was
filled 1.5 hours before the Vitess talk. The Go devroom was really popular.

~~~
lawlypop
Same with the configuration management room. I was able to catch the first
talk but there were so many people waiting outside throughout the entire day
it was difficult to get back in later.

------
krakensden
Vitess sounds pretty amazing. I'm at a place that's just starting to have
trouble scaling mysql up and we're talking about how to scale it out, and this
seems like a much better way to do things than a bunch of increasingly
complicated client implementations in multiple languages.

------
supersystem
It's somewhat disconcerting that I find the "hacker attitude" in the first few
slides of camlistore impressive.

